# Horny? Why wait?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes again people my P's laid more eggs.

Thank you Thank you Ill be here all week. Well I guess this means I need more tanks.

Here are pics from this batch and a little from the 4 week old fry. And my 30 gallon fry tank.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool dude, I guess you have one oddball extra in their huh??


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What are you talking about oddball extra?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks to me like this is supposed to be the parents?????The top picture

3 fish, I assume one doesnt spawn, an extra,?????


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

gangbang?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Looks to me like this is supposed to be the parents?????The top picture
> 
> 3 fish, I assume one doesnt spawn, an extra,?????
> [snapback]1069588[/snapback]​


Actually their are 7 P's in there they are all behind the 3 in front. The tanks just a little bigger than what it looks like in the pic sorry man. And it wasnt an oddball pic, I put it in their to show my tank setup, Top tank mother tank and fry tank #1 below.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

o.k, cool slim, that is a nice set up, I thought it was 2 pictures.

My oddball comment wasnt anything bad man, I was just saying you had one fish that wasnt spawning cause I thought there was only 3, I thought you had a pair and an extra.

Just like mine I have 3 pair and an extra, the oddball.......lol....

looks like you have a nice system in place.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

No offense takin man just replying to your coment, sorry if I came off wrong.

I have 7 total in my tank I have 1 breeding pair as of right now i have 2 other females I know of that are trying to breed with the male but he wont let them. He only breeds with the largest female. I also know I have 2 other males for sure of but I believe they are to small to breed yet. Yes they are 6 inches but I believe that my P's have to be bigger than that to breed for some odd reason. I know of people on P-fury that have likke 5 inch P's breeding but mine dont show any sign off breeding at that size. Not till about 7 inches do they in my tank.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice pics man!

More fry tanks hey? It can get out of hand pretty quick.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mantis said:


> nice pics man!
> 
> More fry tanks hey? It can get out of hand pretty quick.:laugh:
> [snapback]1070598[/snapback]​


I think I bought a new tank every spawn, and I still don't have enough! You hate to mix fry of different ages so you just buy more tanks. Good luck with your spawns!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I actually have 3 tanks one is not in the picture. I have a 10 gallon fry tank in my bedroom.


----------

